# Yep this will suck arse



## senior316 (Mar 2, 2012)

Here we go,,,Age 34, 5-10, hovering around 205. Worked out on and off for 13yrs, never more than 3months at a time. Been back at it now since Aug 2011. Widowed, veteran,smokes 2pk/day, and less than a year sober. I don't eat the best, but not the worst/no pop and chips. My "dream" would be a clean cut 225, but realistically, if I'm benching 4+ plates at a solid 210, then I will call it good enough! I throw iron working on heavy construction equipment, semi's and farm crap 6 days a week all year, so if I skip a day in the gym, I could care less. 
 My schedule is- Mon/back,,Tue/chest,,Wed/shoulders(which I skip here and there),,Thur/Arms(if I dont skip wed, then I move arms to Fri) and then Fri or Sat/legs. All workouts are after a 10hr workday in the PM.
    Tonight was arms(skipped them last night)
 bdywt#199.5
   Tri warm up, rope ext. 1x20@45---reverse grip straight bar ext. 1x15@70
   Tri. work, DB overhead ext(2 hand) 1x15@80,,1x10@100,,3x10@120
                cambered bar rope ext. 1x10@95,,1x10@115,,2x10,8@135
      standing rope ext, low pulley extending upwards. 1x12@50,,2x15@40
   Biceps I dont push too hard as my elbows and forearms are usually jacked from back day, thats why the following will also suck!
    No warm up, Standing dropset, E-Z curl bar 1x10@115,,1x10@95,,1x10@75 as fast as I can strip the weights. Next reload the weights, get drink and repeat the entire dropset.
     Crossbody hammercurls alternating--1x10@45,1x10@55,1x10@60,1x10@65
      Standing alternating DB curls, palms always up and in tension---1x12@35,(pause, squeeze@top, with outward tilt) 1x8@40
     junked out!! was ready to smoke and go forage!!


----------



## senior316 (Mar 3, 2012)

Leg day, should have said to hell with it!! Only slept a couple hours last night, worked today...feel like I had a three way with a pair of straight outa prison bull dikes,,,but this is what happened
    bwt#205
     warm up,leg ext..1x20@100,1x15@130...start gathering plates
      Hammer Strength linear leg press(empty sled 118, figured in) 1x12@658, 1x10@748,1x10@838,1x8@928, and 2x8@1018
      squats,,1x20@135(deep),1x15@225(deep),1x10@315(paralell), 2x6@405, and 1x15@225
      seated calves,(hammer strength), 1x15@180 feet straight, 1x15@180 toes out and again toes in.
      seated hamstring curls (hammer),, 1x15@170, 1x10@190, 1x10@210 and 1x15@170
       leg ext 1x10@190, 1x10@210, 1x8@230 and 1x20@ 150...done
      shitty night should have stayed home


----------



## senior316 (Mar 5, 2012)

Back day!! Holy christ the gym was packed the whole time and way too hot! I usually loosen up my shoulders and what-not with pull downs but that wasn't an option so straight to deadlifts.
    conventional deads,,,warm up 1x20@135, 1x15@225,,,work 1x10@315, 2x8@405 and 1x6@495(belt and straps)
    lifefitness pulldowns,,,widegrip 1x12@150,1x10@170,1x10@190..dropset narrowgrip 1x20@130   this machine has an awesome sweeping motion that really gives a super stretch and contraction that you can't get with chins or cables
    seated cable rows with the narrow grip,,1x12@180, 1x10@200, 1x10@220, 1x10@240 and 1x8@260
    dumbell rows 2x12@100
    had to settle for ez curl bar for shrugs since the racks were busy
    ez curl bar shrugs 1x20@205,,2x15@295  Then the early 20 something hot little latina girl started her booty blasting rear leg raises next to me staring and smiling and that was that!


----------



## senior316 (Mar 7, 2012)

Had to skip chest last night for family BS, so I threw together a chest/ shoulder night today, after a bunch of windmills with some mighty 5's in my hands then we were off;;;
   seated DB shoulder presses, 1x15@45, 1x10@65, 1x10@75, 2x8@85....bout as heavy as I can "kick" up without tearing up my already torn rotator
   incline DB presses 'bout 30 degree,,,1x10@80, 2x8@100
   flat DB presses 3x8@100
   incline hammer strength presses,,, 1x12@2plate, 2x8@3plate
   life fitness chest press,,,,1x12@170, 1x10@190, 1x8@210(all wide) dropset narrow grip 1x14@130....this is one of the best machines ever for "pump". Similar to cables, your starting hand position can be as wide as an olympic bar but the handles  sweep together throughout the press allowing for an awesome pec "crunch" at the end like a cable cross, except since your supported you can really load some weight.
    front DB laterals,,,1x12@30, 1x10@35, 2x10@45
    side DB laterals,,,, 1x12@30, 2x10@40
    Enough!!! Shoulders to pumped to do anything else, time for ice cream!!


----------



## senior316 (Mar 8, 2012)

Went to battle on arms tonight, only got 3 1/2 hrs sleep last night but woke right up when I got to the gym!
    tri warm up,,,rope pushdowns 1x20@50,,,reverse grip cambered bar pressdowns 1x15@65
    tri work....overhead DB ext. 1x15@80, 1x10@100 and 3x10@120
    skullcrushers,,,,1x15@75, 2x10@125
    cambered bar pushdowns,,,,1x10@95, 1x10@105 and 2x10@115
    dropset reverse grip 1x25@60

   bi's,, crossbody hammer curls,,,,1x10@50, 1x10@60, 2x10@70
         standing ez bar curls,,,2x10@105
        single arm "d handle" cable curls 2x10@35
        palm up seated DB curls, pause and squeeze@top and never hanging at bottom...2x10@30..........time for meatloaf!


----------



## senior316 (Mar 11, 2012)

3-10-12

quick leg day
  extensions,,1x20@120,,,1x15@130
  leg press,,,1x12@568,,,1x10@748,,,1x10@928 and 3x8@1108
  no squats as the racks were full and I was in a hurry
  that standing ASS machine thing..2x25@stack 200
   leg ext. 1x12@ 190,,1x10@220 and 1x25 @ 150---cramps!!!
   seated hammer strength calve raises, toe in, then out and straight up,,  1x15@4plates + whatever the "dead weight" is
   leg press machine straight legged calf raises 1 set each, toes in, out and straight 1x20@400----out the door


----------



## senior316 (Mar 12, 2012)

Back day!!
  I switch rack pulls and conventional deads every week, this week in the rack
  1x20@135,1x15@225,1x12@315,1x10@405,1x10@495,1x8@585,2x6@600 and 1x12@405
  Hammer Strength iso row,,(narrow vertical grip)1x12@3pl, 2x10@5pl,(wide horizontal grip) 2x10@3pl
  Cable pulldowns,,,shoulder width, 1x12@140, 1x10@160, 1x10@180 dropset wide grip,,,1x20@120
  dumbell rows,,,2x15@100
  barbell shrugs,,,2x12@315, 1x25@225
  dumbell shrug dropset,,,1x10@100,,1x15@80,,,1x20@60
   bwt#206----go home!


----------

